# Cast netting



## AFMan916 (Apr 27, 2010)

So I've decided to try my hand at cast netting this summer while I'm down on Sanibel. I've never tried my hand at a cast net before, but I plan on grabbing one here in the next week or so and getting used to throwing it beforehand. I'm pretty much sold on a Betts Old Salt, 4 or 5 foot with 3/8" mesh. I don't want to have to buy bait every single morning, and I'd like to "match the hatch" as best as possible.

What I don't want to have happen however, is that I spend the first hour and a half trying to cast net a dozen pilchard for the morning. My fishing time will be limited as it is, so wasting valuable time in the morning is something I'd like to avoid. I'm thinking of getting out before sunrise and trying to get my bait then, that way I'm ready to roll when the sun comes up.

Any tips you guys can give me for cast netting for whitebait in the Sanibel surf? Especially if I'm getting out there while it's still dark? Should I just chuck it near the surf and hope for the best? Complete noob here guys.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't much about catching bait down there, but don't get the 4 foot net. If you are taller than 5'5", like I am, then I would get a 6 foot net instead of 5. I am sure you will catch your bait a lot faster, even thought it will take a while to learn how to cast. Hope this will help.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I would get a 6' net with 3/8" mesh,you'll get twice as much bait as you would with a 5' net.We only get mullet up here in Jax.in the surf or inlets, so I can't help with pilchards,herring ballyhoo. We do sabiki for pilchards off the pier though.
I do get a lot of mullet when the sun is down,in the inlets at night they'll try to hold close to the bank and stay in one spot.In the surf I'll look around any structure like jetties.Shine a light out in the water and if they're around you see them jump.The light will spook them but they'll be back in a couple minutes.Or,in the inlet on dark nights I'll flash the light across the water quickly to get a location and walk up to them and cast.
youtube has a lot of video's on how to throw a cast net.Don't expect a perfect cast everytime.If you cast during the day,get a set of polarized glasses,even cheap ones will do.


----------



## AFMan916 (Apr 27, 2010)

*thanks guys*

Thanks for the good advice guys. I'll go with the 6' in 3/8" mesh. Hopefully someone who has thrown a cast net on Sanibel or Captiva will chime in too!


----------



## scottopus (Jun 9, 2009)

AFMan,

Last year was my first year with a cast net in the surf. All my research led me to a 4' with 3/8" mesh. The net size is list as the radius so my 4' net has an 8' diameter. A smaller net is easier to throw and cheaper to boot. During the summer months when the whitebait is everywhere, I could catch all the whitebait I could use for 3-4 hours.

Scott


----------



## scottopus (Jun 9, 2009)

Let me just add that I use a bubbler to keep my bait alive. If your not going to have one, there isn't any sense on catching twice the bait


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

If your going to buy a cast net i would definately go with a 7 ft, this will spread to 14 ft saving yourself a lot of time and energy. As always you should add extra weight to make it sink faster so you dont miss all the fish u landed on.


----------



## AFMan916 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks a bunch guys! 

Scott, were you throwing just right off the beach into the surf? Were you actively looking for schools of bait or would random casts net you bait too? Don't worry, I have a double bubbles and an insulated cooler to keep my bait alive. Thinking of maybe splitting the middle and going with 5' for my first net. I'm 6'0", so I think that's a good starter size for me?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Castnetting*

I made and sold cast nets for some 60 years.

Most people will try to use a net that is too long or too heavy. I don't mean the 'old heads'; they can throw almost everything. I have made 15 foot cast nets for the commercials.

I try to get a person to get a cast net that the horn is even with their eyes when arm is extended. The weight on a well designed net will be right. Don't worry about it. Three-eights mesh is about right for most bait. One-quarter inch mesh will gill a lot of them. JMHO C2


----------



## AFMan916 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Charlie, I appreciate the advice. Think I'm pretty much sold on a 5' 3/8" mesh to start out with.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

AFMan916 said:


> Thanks Charlie, I appreciate the advice. Think I'm pretty much sold on a 5' 3/8" mesh to start out with.


Not a bad size. I have nets from 4ft to 12ft more often than not the 5-6ft net is the go to net for bait unless your offshore.

You can precise cast in to coves points etc. without worry of snagging or fouling not to mention you can selectively cast 2-3 times more than a larger net besides it wont break your back before you start fishing. Not to mention you wont be soaking wet. Besides if you do snag and tear it your not out a $100.00 bucks.

Soak it in fabric softener it will make any net that much more user fiendly.


----------



## scottopus (Jun 9, 2009)

In the summer time, the beach is pretty thick with whitebait. I do have polarized glasses that I try to see the schools. My aim isn't that good and I don't always get a nice throw but I've never had problems getting bait in the summer. When the waves are up and the water a little murky, I do throw random casts and do pull some blanks. I wade out and make most of my cast about 1/3 of the way from the beach to the first sand bar.

Given you height, I think a 5' would be a great starting cast net.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

AFMan916 said:


> _What I don't want to have happen however, is that I spend the first hour and a half trying to cast net a dozen pilchard for the morning. _


This will not hapen.

If there is enough bait close enough to cast net them they will be easy to see and easy to catch. Use a 4-5 foot net that you can throw well and you'll have a dozen baits on your first cast. 

As scottopus said the bait will be thick and you will have no trouble seeing the schools of bait running the beach. Look for boiling or "nervous" water, there's your bait. Bait exploding out of the water from snook or sharks underneath is also a positive indicator of their presence.

If your fishing time is limited use a small net that is easy to throw quickly and you'll catch more bait faster and spend more time fishing.

I use a small 5' net and just bought a 3'. I use them on the south east coast in nearly identical conditions to Sanibel. Super easy to throw quickly and not too big and heavy to carry around the beach. 

The "greenies", scaled sardines and threadfin herring are also suckers for a sabiki rig and that is the easiet way to get them when they are to far to throw a net.

Here is my summer snook/tarpon technique: 

1) 5 gal bucket for bait 
2) one fishing rod set up to freeline live bait or sliding sinker rig
3) one light rod with sabiki for bait catching
4) 3-5 ft cast net

Walk the beach, catch a few baits, put the bait out, catch fish. Repeat.


----------



## AFMan916 (Apr 27, 2010)

Cerberus, you are awesome man. That's exactly the sort of post I needed! I'll follow your advice to the T; I'll probably only need a dozen or two pilchards for the day, so if I can nail that in 15-30 min that's fine by me. I'm thinking of just the 4' net for now, for a few reasons: cheaper, easier to throw for a cast net noob, and since the bait is so thick right off the beach (I can remember huge schools and "boiling" water from years past) I should be able to manage the few whitebaits I need in a couple of throws.

Thanks again man.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you, awesomeness is what I do...

Sounds like you have a plan and some prior experiencee to back you up. You should do very well.

If you are here at the end of May you can expect tarpon mixed in with those snook. Lots of fun there.

Post pics...


----------



## AFMan916 (Apr 27, 2010)

Tarpon eh? How should my tactics change if I want to try my luck at one? Obviously I'll have my sights set on a SMALL tarpon, but still, a tarpon nonetheless would be cool 

How about some pics from prior years? Hope to have a few after this next trip to surpass these!!

**Can't seem to figure out how to post pics in a message reply??**


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

AFMan916 said:


> Tarpon eh? How should my tactics change if I want to try my luck at one? Obviously I'll have my sights set on a SMALL tarpon, but still, a tarpon nonetheless would be cool
> 
> How about some pics from prior years? Hope to have a few after this next trip to surpass these!!
> 
> **Can't seem to figure out how to post pics in a message reply??**


Same tactics, heavier tackle. 

Sorry, but I haven't yet figured out how to get only the small fish to bite :redface: so you just gotta be ready for whatever comes along.

7' medium/heavy 12-25lb or 15-40lb rod, reel that will hold about 200-250 yds of 17-20# mono, 80lb mono or fluoro leader, very sharp 4/0-6/0 hooks.

The rod can be shorter or longer as you prefer. 

Spinning reels like the Daiwa BG-30 or 60, Penn 650, or Baitrunner 4500 (just about the perfect tarpon reel for live baiting) or conventionals like the Abu 6500, Penn 525/535 or Daiwa Sealine-X 20 or 30 will all get it done. 

All are great as well for the 4-6 foot sharks that hang with the tarpon & snook in the first trough.


----------



## AFMan916 (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't know if you saw the other thread I just made, but I'm planning on getting a shark rig to take down with me. Planning on a 6'6" - 7' Ugly Stik 10-25lb mated with an Okuma Avenger 50 or 65 class. Thinking of spooling it up with 20-25lb mono or 50-65lb braid. 

Would this rig work for tarpon as well? If I rig it up correctly it should be able to stand up to a smaller shark or tarpon if I happen to hook into one?

And are the sharks and tarpon really in the first trough where the snook are? That's pretty amazing when you think about it....I was planning on freelining a pilchard in the first trough (or second, depending on tide) and then having to cast further out to hook into a shark/tarpon. But if I don't need to go further out, then I won't. From what I can remember from seeing the occasional tarpon roll in years past, I thought I always saw them rolling a good 75-100 or so yards off the beach.

Heck, I spend ALL my time in the first trough when I'm down there on vacation. I'll try to not let my mind dwell on that too much haha.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

I saw your shark thread after I had posted the above. The setup you're talking about would be fine for just about all the fishing you plan to do. 

Perfect for putting the brakes on a big snook and would handle beach tarpon and sharks well enough.

You have Baitrunner, right? What about that?

Yeah, the sharks and tarpon will run right up to the beach. Last summer I was on the beach in the early am, first light before sunup. The trough was black with glass minnows and there were tarpon about 40' off the beach, pushing them up against the sand and chowing down. 

As I got ready to cast to the tarpon two sharks swam by working the trough, so shallow their backs were out of the water. It was hella fun to watch the minnows jumping onto the beach trying to get away. 

Sometimes they are outside, sometimes not. The sharks eat snook and tarpon, and the snook and tarpon are where the bait is, so that's where you find them. We see them all the time inside 50 yards of the beach, often even closer.

You can send a bait out as far as he will swim, but they always want to come back to the bach. Sometimes I will rig a fish-finder but use a fixed pyramid sinker to pin the live bait to a spot. 

He can still swim around on the leader, but he can't get back to his school. He's just there alone waiting to get picked off. Works great.

Rememeber all these fish are bottom feeders so even with live bait use a little weight to get them down low.


----------



## AFMan916 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks man. And yeah, I do have a Baitrunner. It's a 3500 on a 6'6" Ugly Stik, so that's probably going to get spooled with 12# mono and 30# fluoro leader and be used to freeline whitebait for snook. At least that's my plan for it.

You're getting me pumped to get down there and go fishin'. This will be the first year where that's my main focus, and I plan on hitting every morning from like 6-9 or 10 and every evening from say 7-10 or 11. All the other years I've caught fish, it wasn't the ONLY thing I was thinking about. I just fished a little while I was down there. This year, I JUST want to fish haha. 

Plus, I took a look at the tide charts, and I'm pretty much going to be hitting a good/decent incoming tide every morning and a good/decent outgoing tide every evening. Just from years of going to Sanibel and understanding the tides in that area, heck even just for shelling, the timing seems pretty sweet if you ask me haha. Thanks to some nice low tides I'll be able to get out onto the second sand bar with ease the last 3-4 nights I'm there, so I'm psyched to really try and target smaller sharks for the first time ever. Personal best before was uh maybe a 20-22" blacktip 

Thanks for the advice man. I'm feeling pretty confident about getting down there, hitting it right, and really knowing what I'm doing 100% for the first time.


----------

